# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διάδρομος γυμναστικής Kettler runner

## Nick255

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, έχω ένα θέματα κι με τον διάδρομο, έχει κάψει μοτέρ κ μετρώντας χωρίς το μοτερ η πλακέτα δίνει 310v, άλλαξα τρανζίστορ κ γέφυρα κ πάλι δίνει το ίδιο τι άλλο να δω; IMG_20201229_205006.jpgIMG_20201229_205000.jpgIMG_20201215_185245.jpgIMG_20201215_185302.jpg

----------


## pliktras

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, έχω ένα θέματα κι με τον διάδρομο, έχει κάψει μοτέρ κ μετρώντας χωρίς το μοτερ η πλακέτα δίνει 310v, άλλαξα τρανζίστορ κ γέφυρα κ πάλι δίνει το ίδιο τι άλλο να δω; IMG_20201229_205006.jpgIMG_20201229_205000.jpgIMG_20201215_185245.jpgIMG_20201215_185302.jpg


Καλησπέρα.Έχεις θέμα στην πλακέτα.Μπορεί ενα πολύ συνηθισμένο πρόβλημα να είναι το καμένο igbt αλλά υπάρχουν και ιδιαίτερες βλάβες στις επισκευές των πλακετών διαδρόμου. Πολλοί ή δεν μετράνε σωστά ή αλλάζουν τα igbt επειδή το είδαν στο διαδίκτυο χωρίς να ξέρουν τι πρέπει να μετράνε. Πήγαινέ την σε έναν ηλεκτρονικό για επισκευή γιατί η συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα εκτός απο ιδιαίτερη είναι και πανάκριβη αν την καταστρέψεις και δεν επισκευάζεται. Ότι σου λέω στο λέω εντελώς φιλικά και για να σε προλάβω απο μεγαλύτερη ζημία, απο αυτά που έχω δει σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις ώστε να γλιτώσεις λεφτά.

----------


## Nick255

> Καλησπέρα.Έχεις θέμα στην πλακέτα.Μπορεί ενα πολύ συνηθισμένο πρόβλημα να είναι το καμένο igbt αλλά υπάρχουν και ιδιαίτερες βλάβες στις επισκευές των πλακετών διαδρόμου. Πολλοί ή δεν μετράνε σωστά ή αλλάζουν τα igbt επειδή το είδαν στο διαδίκτυο χωρίς να ξέρουν τι πρέπει να μετράνε. Πήγαινέ την σε έναν ηλεκτρονικό για επισκευή γιατί η συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα εκτός απο ιδιαίτερη είναι και πανάκριβη αν την καταστρέψεις και δεν επισκευάζεται. Ότι σου λέω στο λέω εντελώς φιλικά και για να σε προλάβω απο μεγαλύτερη ζημία, απο αυτά που έχω δει σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις ώστε να γλιτώσεις λεφτά.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ, έχουμε κάποιον; κ περιοχή θα ήθελα!

----------


## george89

καλησπερα οτι θεματα εχετε με τα kettler μπορω να βοηθησω ! στειλτε μνμ

----------


## Kleioman

Καλησπέρα...ασχολείσαι με επισκευές κατ οίκον? Έχω πρόβλημα με έναν stealth 20

----------


## george89

ναι στειλτε μου μνμ !

----------

